# Zilla Killas Targets Acquired



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

We have three targets and are looking for 15 bombers...we will send a 5 stick minimum per bomb and 5 bombers per victim.

1. Primetime76
2. Djangos
3. KCJason
4. KTBlunden
5. Rock31
----------
1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
----------
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

:bathbaby:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hell ya, put me down bro ! Lemme know the details !


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> We have three targets and are looking for 15 bombers...we will send a 5 stick minimum per bomb and 5 bombers per victim.
> 
> 1. Primetime76
> 2. Djangos
> ...


 ...


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

The Zilla madness continues! :frusty:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Will the madness ever end? ZK are on a bombing rampage. I want to hide in my basement until it's safe to come out. Can't wait to see the carnage!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Let's kick the tires and Light the fires! :ss


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm still in.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah - I'm in also


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> We have three targets and are looking for 15 bombers...we will send a 5 stick minimum per bomb and 5 bombers per victim.
> 
> 1. Primetime76
> 2. Djangos
> ...


Filling up quick...lookinng to launch on Monday May 9th. that's right folks...3 unsuspecting Puffers will be blasted out of the water that week with 5 bombs each!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Zilla Killa's.......a elite task force designated to destroy multiple mailboxes with multiple shots....



I'M In:dude:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> We have three targets and are looking for 15 bombers...we will send a 5 stick minimum per bomb and 5 bombers per victim.
> 
> 1. Primetime76
> 2. Djangos
> ...


6 more and we're good!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Filling up quick...lookinng to launch on Monday May 9th. that's right folks...3 unsuspecting Puffers will be blasted out of the water that week with 5 bombs each!


Just FYI, I won't be home until late Tues the 10th, so mine will go out on the 11th.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

no worries Kevin.....they will think....hmmm i got off light and then BOOM:target:


more destruction:laugh:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Damn straight I'm in


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Where are we at with this?
Is this the new thread from the nomination thread? 

So many ZK threads I'm losing track........


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Where are we at with this?
> Is this the new thread from the nomination thread?
> 
> So many ZK threads I'm losing track........


So far you, me, BlackandGold508(keith) and Big Bull (Benn) are in a group of 4, awaiting a 5th bomber to be assigned. I think once we get the 5th bomber - then we'll get our target via PM


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Where are we at with this?
> Is this the new thread from the nomination thread?
> 
> So many ZK threads I'm losing track........


One more in our group will have 2 targets locked in. We still need 5 more for the 3rd target.......

Come on Zilla Killa's!!

Lock and load......let's destroy more houses!!!:target::target::target:

:hurt::hurt::hurt:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I am in the first group but no target info acquired from HQ...... Finger itching...... Must pull! Must resist!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Haha, that's a great idea. Three targets, so you can recruit someone to join in, they'll think they are safe as they're one of the bombers, and boom, they're hit too. That's terrific!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Instructions for 2 bombings going out today! Stay tuned...


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Mission Received !!! Thank You Sir !!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

you guys suck!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> you guys suck!


Well, of course! How else are you supposed to smoke a cigar...by blowing?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Well, of course! How else are you supposed to smoke a cigar...by blowing?


Sometimes I think that Ray has been licking the pony...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Orders recieved: Team 2 (we know who we are :spy - let's do this BIG!:smoke:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Well, of course! How else are you supposed to smoke a cigar...by blowing?


That sounded wrong! ound:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

you guys are weird...im keeping my cigars and going home.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ahem !! We're Weird ?? You ketchup on your egg cigar , fiesta hat wearing, pink pony loving, justin bieber listening, hairy belly buttoned, duct tape exhibitionist !!! I love you man. :tease:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> you guys are weird...im keeping my cigars and going home.


Aww Ray - come play... please - pretty please :flypig:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

15 bombers!? this is going to be another big one! I will be watching for the mushroom cloud.


----------



## Chief2112 (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow! You people are NUTS!! 

:boom:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> 15 bombers!? this is going to be another big one! I will be watching for the mushroom cloud.


So far just 10 bombers and 2 targets....so 5 bombs per target. Figured we would mix it up a bit this time and get two shots off instead of one with 20+ participants. Each bombee is guaranteed at least 25 sticks and NEITHER of these people see it coming from a mile away!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Locked and loaded......


----------

